# Hpxs TM Owners - need help



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

To HPXs owners with a trolling motor, could you share pics of your install? My boat is wired for the TM but was going to install the puck and motor myself. Playing with different scenarios but would really like to see who has what before I start drilling holes in the deck. Thanks


----------

